# [RISOLTO] cp: Numerical result out of range

## theRealMorpheu5

Da un paio di giorni mi succede questa cosa strana compilando alcuni pacchetti. Ora non li ricordo tutti ma l'ultimo è stato dbus (che mi sta dando altri problemi a livello di portage ma non importa). Dicevamo, compilandolo, ho il messaggio di errore sinteticamente esposto in oggetto, più in dettaglio ho quanto segue:

```
echo '-- Copying' ../bus/*.conf 'to test directory' ;                   \

cp ../bus/*.conf ../test/data/valid-config-files || exit 1 ;  \

chmod u+w ../test/data/valid-config-files/*.conf || exit 1

-- No need to copy test data as srcdir = builddir

-- Copying ../bus/session.conf ../bus/system.conf to test directory

cp: listing attributes of `../bus/session.conf': Numerical result out of range

cp: listing attributes of `../bus/system.conf': Numerical result out of range

make[3]: *** [all-local] Error 1
```

Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa in proposito?

(e magari anche il perché dbus continua a saltarmi dalla versione 0.23 alla 0.50 alla 0.23 alla 0.60... e su e giù così, magari pure all'interno dello stesso gruppo di emersioni...)Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Tue Jan 03, 2006 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Parlaci un poco del tuo sistema  :Smile:  (posta un emerge info).

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Chiedete e sarà dato  :Smile: 

```
casper morpheu5 # emerge info

Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10, 2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 caps cdr crypt css cups curl dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran fuse gd gdbm gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack jack-tmpfs java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal ladspa lcms libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mikmod ming mmx mmxext mng mono motif mozsvg mp3 mpeg multislot musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl offensive ogg oggvorbis openal openexr opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php png postgres python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl spell sse ssl tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis xml xml2 xmms xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## gutter

Prova a riemergere coreutils senza la USE acl come suggerito da questo topic.

----------

## !equilibrium

il bounce di versione di dbus/hal è dovuto al fatto che stai usando pacchetti masked ~x86 che richiedono dbus/hal ~x86, e allo stesso tempo hai pacchetti x86 che richiedono dbus/hal x86; questo generalmente succede se usi uno dei seguenti:

- Xorg 7.0 modulare

- KDE 3.5

(ci sono altre software che possono generare questo problema, ma credo che quelli citati siano sufficienti come esempio)

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ok, sto provando a ricompilare senza acl solo coreutils. Ma che strano non aver trovato la soluzione su google, però -.-

Per DarkAngel: sì, sto usando pacchetti ~x86 che lo richiedono e altri che non lo richiedono... e comunque non quei due che citi tu. Ora non ricordo esattamente che pacchetti volevano dbus-0.50 ma credo fosse roba audio... vabbè, mi adatterò a dover compilare dbus ad ogni update -.- speriamo che fixino la cosa in fretta però.Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Tue Jan 03, 2006 4:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## !equilibrium

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Per DarkAngel: sì, sto usando pacchetti ~x86 che lo richiedono e altri che non lo richiedono... e comunque non quei due che citi tu. Ora non ricordo esattamente che pacchetti volevano dbus-0.50 ma credo fosse roba audio... vabbè, mi adatterò a dover compilare dbus ad ogni update -.- speriamo che fixino la cosa in fretta però.

 

packages.mask è al tuo servizio

io preferisco non dare l'upgrade automatico con emerge -auDv world (o simili) ma aggiornare a manina ogni singolo pacchetto escludendo dbus e hal e tenendomi la versione ~x86

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
cp ./alloca_.h alloca.h-t

cp: listing attributes of `./alloca_.h': Numerical result out of range
```

Ehm... questo è stato ricompilando coreutils... forse posso creare un alias cp->rsync?

EDIT: No, neanche con alias cp='rsync -P' le cose migliorano... ARGH!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

A quanto pare ho risolto facendomi passare un cp compilato su una macchina simile alla mia ma senza acl... ora non vorrei parlare troppo presto ma sono riuscito a ricompilare coreutils e ora sto rilanciando gli emerge che mi avevano dato problemi inizialmente... speriamo bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

